# 69 Hood Tach does not work?



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

It quit workin about a year ago! Every time I washed the car the tach would alway have condinsation for about an hour or two before it would dry out! Ive got 2 questions! Does anyone know were the wires go and what i can check to get it working again? Also where can I get a gasket for that style of tach and or the best way to seal it up?


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Is this an original hood tach or aftermarke? The wires should end up somewhere on the distributer or coil. Do you have a stock distributer it will go to the coil. If you have a GM HEI it goes to the coil on the dist. I would not try to seal it. It needs to breath. The fog is the nature of the beast. Use dielectrical grease on all of your conections, plugs.


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yep its the original one there was a gasket to seal the unit is self but after 40+ years! you might guess it was a little dry! I was wondering if ant one knew were to get that gasket? I kind of thought thats were those wires went but my lighting is so bad I couldnt trace it out! Oh and yes the distributor is original with the original pionts!


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

If it were me I would buy an aftermarket tach and put the original in a box on the shelf. That is what I did 10 years ago. I am still running that same aftermarket tach. On your tach you have 3 wires. One for light one ground and one goes to the coil.


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks dim! That might be an option when I get the car repianted! I got the 2 lights to work but I will have to trace the rest of them out! Thanks agian!


----------



## SixTeight (Apr 24, 2011)

My hood tach was missing on my goat but I snagged one off of ebay from Tamraz's for 200 bones and it looks great. FYI for anyone who reads this the hood tach from Tamraz is a GM certified OE replacement part and is cheaper than OPGI, AMES, or anywhere else.

I mounted it yesterday, but today I have to figure out how to wire it as it didn't come with a diagram... This sorry one is the best I've found:

Inline Tube 1970 Cutlass W-31 Oldsmobile


----------



## EP Goat (Dec 18, 2008)

My computer sucks...sorry. I have an aftermarket tach that I hooked up and then car wouldn't start. disconnected it and it starts right up? any ideas?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

SixTeight said:


> My hood tach was missing on my goat but I snagged one off of ebay from Tamraz's for 200 bones and it looks great. FYI for anyone who reads this the hood tach from Tamraz is a GM certified OE replacement part and is cheaper than OPGI, AMES, or anywhere else.
> 
> I mounted it yesterday, but today I have to figure out how to wire it as it didn't come with a diagram... This sorry one is the best I've found:
> 
> Inline Tube 1970 Cutlass W-31 Oldsmobile



1968 Service Manual shows the Black (Ground) wire going to the top right screw that attaches the voltage regulator to the firewall. 

The Gray wire is for lighting and shows going through the grommet on the driver's side firewall, just below and to the right (looking at it from the radiator) of the long plastic wire holder mounted on the firewall and then to a power source (might be a plug-in at the fuse box?). The Black-Double Pink wire attaches to the Negative Terminal on the coil.

Interesting enough, the Firebird set-up shows an in-line 1 AMP fuse at the Coil. Looks like the wire is a couple inches, then in-line fuse, then back out to tach. Might be a good idea?


----------



## EP Goat (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks. ill try it.


----------



## goatseateverything (Mar 22, 2017)

EP Goat said:


> My computer sucks...sorry. I have an aftermarket tach that I hooked up and then car wouldn't start. disconnected it and it starts right up? any ideas?



I know its been a while but did you figure out what the problem was? I am having the same exact issue. when you hook the tach up, car wont start, unhook it and she fires up and purrs like a kitten. I am at a loss as to what is going on with it.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*..............*

your grounding out your coil

recheck your tach wiring ..... my guess is the "-" wire is the issue


----------

